# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Złe wyniki ekg

## mich83

Witam. Mam 30 lat, 170 cm i waże 80 kg. Mój puls w spoczynku był podwyższony tzn 90-100. Internista skierował na ekg który wykazał puls 135 bpm , pozatym stwierdził podwyższony jakiś czynnik. Jako przyczyne stwierdził on prawdopodobnie niedobór magnezu, dlatego zalecił magnez w ampułkach i tymczasowo bilocard 5mg po pół tabletki rano i wieczorem. Po 3 tygodniach ( bilocard juz regularnie brałem ) znów ekg tym razem puls 78-111 bpm, jednak stwierdził ze znów wskażnik jest za wysoko o ileś tam mm i zalecił picie shotów magnezowych olimpu 2 razy dziennie. Po 3 tygodniach znów ekg , puls 85-89 bpm, jednak wskażnik ciągle za wysoko. Po 6 tygodniach znów ekg , wynik 62-72 bpm. Stwierdził ze niby wszystko ok ale ten jeden wskaznik nadal jest wysoko, powinien mieć 2 mm a u mnie jest 12 mm. Mam brać bilocard i uzupełniać magnez. Dodam że w dzieciństwie chorowałem na białaczke limfoblastyczną i miałem chemioterapie i radioterapie, co podobno moze w przyszłości powodować jakieś następstwa z sercem ( taką informacje dostałem coprawda na komisje do wojska ale ile w tym prawdy niewiem ) . Na pytanie lekarza ile czasu mam brać ten bilocard stwerdził on że jeśli jakimś cudem uda mi sie wyrównać ten poziom magnezu to wtedy będe mógł go odstawić. Bilocard, raz że niechce łykać tej chemi do konca zycia a dwa jestem po nim senny. Pije 3x dziennie magnez taki musijący, ale tez nie uśmiecha mi sie picie go w takich ilościach w sytuacji gdy niemam pewności czy napewno ten podwyższony puls jest spowodowany niedoborem magnezu. Stąd moje pytanie;

- Czy lekarz nie powinien zalecić jakiś dodatkowych badań serca i czy da sie sprawdzić czy rzeczywiście mam ten poziom magnezu za niski ? W ten poniedziałem zapisałem sie do innego internisty i jestem ciekaw co on stwierdzi.

----------


## ratmed

proponuję robić badanie na ilość magnezu w organizmie, ale nie z krwi lecz z włosa, lekarz od razu mógł zleci wtedy była by wiadoma na początku teraz po przyjmowaniu magnezu wynik będzie większy. do tego może to nie być kwestią tego ze spożywasz zbyt mało magnezu lecz witaminy B6 i E które ułatwiają je przyjmowanie. Lekarz mógł stwierdić niedobór magnezu na podstawie EKG. Ostatni wynik pulsu jest prawidłowy, w spoczynku może być 60-70/miinute. najlepiej by było jakbyś wrzucił zdjęcie w którym odprowadzeniu ( linii ) masz zmiany w EKG

----------


## andrzej45

ja ze swoimi wynikami ekg odwiedziłem chyba 4 lekarzy. Dopiero po wizycie w med pro (to taka klinika kardiologiczna w zgierzu k. łodzi) lekarze faktycznie pochylili się nad moim przypadkiem. Nie wspomnę już o tym że zrobiono mi ekg jeszcze dwa razy i dopiero wtedy porównywano wyniki. Lekarze wyjaśnili mi że badanie ekg nie zawsze pokazuje prawdziwe odczyty ponieważ nasz organizm różnie reaguje na szpital i przeprowadzanie badań. Dopiero po zrobieniu kilku badan i przy porównaniu wyników można dojść czy pacjent faktycznie potrzebuje pomocy. Jednak dopiero w med pro lekarze na to wpadli. W innych przypadkach każdy mówił coś innego!

----------


## Werronikka

Wiele zależy również od samego sprzętu, na którym wykonuje się badania. Wiele szpitali ma przestarzały sprzęt. Nowoczesny sprzęt jak kredos.pl/aparaty-ekg to zupełnie inny wymiar badania i znacznie bardziej dokładne informacje.

----------

